# crest syndrome



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the DX for crest syndrome.

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

Here is a link that explains what crest syndrome is to help guide you to your diagnosis code.

http://www.emedicine.com/derm/topic88.htm


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 10, 2008)

I believe it's 710.1


Addendum:

I knew I had seen this before....

• Limited cutaneous systemic sclerosis — involves skin of the fingers, lower arms and legs, face, and neck. It may also be documented as CREST or CRST syndrome.


----------

